# fonctionnement Apple Watch /iPhone



## JChris64 (12 Septembre 2021)

bonsoir,

étant novice sur l'apple watch , et ne l'ayant pas encore en main (prévu pour mon anniversaire en Octobre), je commence à me documenter sur son fonctionnement.
d'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre, si l'on veut une bonne liaison entre les 2 appareils, il faut activer soit le wi-fi, soit le bluetooth.
Aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraitre, la watch ne servira pas de substitut de mon iPhone car je ne compte pas forcement recevoir toutes les notifications sur la watch(je préfère les laisser sur le portable), mais principalement de montre ( cela semble logique) . J'ai , en guise de cadran, des infos sur les marées et d'autres infos sur les conditions de surf . sachant qu'il s'agit de complications, et donc , elle évoluent au cours de la journée, devrais-je garder le bluetooth sur mon iPhone afin que les données soient à jour? ou bien, le GPS suffit pour actualiser ces infos?

sur le site apple, ils disent que garder le bluetooth sur l'iPhone préserve la batterie de la watch..? 
mais, si on enlève le bluetooth, cela devrait moins consommer non??


----------



## edenpulse (13 Septembre 2021)

Tu sembles bien inquiet du bluetooth...  une raison particulière?
Garder le bluetooth sur l'iPhone permet à la watch de chercher les informations sur internet via l'iPhone, ce dernier servant de relais. La Watch n'as pas besoin de se connecter elle même au Wifi/cellulaire pour chercher ça elle même, ce qui consomme plus pour elle.
Le Bluetooth consommait beaucoup il ya quelques années, depuis, notamment avec le Bluetooth LE, ça consomme quasiment plus rien.


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu sembles bien inquiet du bluetooth...  une raison particulière?
> Garder le bluetooth sur l'iPhone permet à la watch de chercher les informations sur internet via l'iPhone, ce dernier servant de relais. La Watch n'as pas besoin de se connecter elle même au Wifi/cellulaire pour chercher ça elle même, ce qui consomme plus pour elle.
> Le Bluetooth consommait beaucoup il ya quelques années, depuis, notamment avec le Bluetooth LE, ça consomme quasiment plus rien.


je ne suis pas vraiment inquiet, c'est juste que j'ai toujours cru que cela faisait consommer davantage la batterie... 
et j'ai entendu ( il y a un moment certes), qu'avec le bluetooth , on pouvait 'pirater' un iPhone à proximité ..
bon, en dehors de ce cas, c'est surtout que je le pensais inutile si on utilisait pas des écouteurs ou autres appareils connectes à l'iPhone.
du coup, le bluetooth de la montre doit aussi être activé alors?
si je coupe le bluetooth, les complications ne se mettront pas à jour?


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Septembre 2021)

j'ai fait des tests, en désactivant le BT et le WIFI de l'AW, aucun gain en autonomie. pareil pour sur l'iPhone.
ces appareils sont maintenant optimisés pour ne consommer que quand c'est nécessaire.
je laisse les réglages par défaut, ça marche parfaitement.

ma watch tient une journée si beaucoup utilisé (sport par ex, ou le cellular), deux journées sinon.


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

Quand tu dis que tu utilises les réglages par défaut , tu veux dire que tu laisses le BT et le wifi?
Sais tu si les complications fonctionnent sans ?(pour une version Gps)


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Septembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Quand tu dis que tu utilises les réglages par défaut , tu veux dire que tu laisses le BT et le wifi?
> Sais tu si les complications fonctionnent sans ?(pour une version Gps)


Hello,
sans ton tel, en version sans Cellulaire, les complications de ta Watch se mettront à jour (ainsi que tes notifications) que si elle peut se connecter a un réseau en WIFI.


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

Ah… c’est embêtant ça…
Car le wifi ne fonctionne que chez moi… 
Donc en gros , dès que sors, je n’aurai pas de mise à jour des complications ? ( dans mon cas, il s’agit d’avoir les infos sur les marées et les conditions de houle, le vent,etc


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Ah… c’est embêtant ça…
> Car le wifi ne fonctionne que chez moi…
> Donc en gros , dès que sors, je n’aurai pas de mise à jour des complications ? ( dans mon cas, il s’agit d’avoir les infos sur les marées et les conditions de houle, le vent,etc


Il faut donc la version cellulaire


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

Donc , si je résume , il me faudra alors activer le BT sur iPhone et watch… ainsi j’aurai les données de l’iPhone ( Grace  à un widget) sur le cadran de la Watch ..
J’ai bien compris ??


----------



## Dead head (13 Septembre 2021)

Oui.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Septembre 2021)

sans cellulaire, l'AW a besoin d'un iPhone pour mettre à jour ses données 

donc si tu prend une AW simple, il faudra toujours avec ton iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Donc , si je résume , il me faudra alors activer le BT sur iPhone et watch… ainsi j’aurai les données de l’iPhone ( Grace  à un widget) sur le cadran de la Watch ..
> J’ai bien compris ??


Ca dépend de l'application


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> sans cellulaire, l'AW a besoin d'un iPhone pour mettre à jour ses données
> 
> donc si tu prend une AW simple, il faudra toujours avec ton iPhone


J ai déjà acheté l’AW, c’est la SE gps


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend de l'application


Justement, j’ai contacté le support de l’application pour avoir le renseignement… j’attends …


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Septembre 2021)

si l'appli a besoin de DATA (au sens 4G), je ne vois pas comment elle va se mettre à jour tout seule sans iPhone.

quelle est donc cette appli ?


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

L’appli c’est Dawn Patrol 
Oui sûrement avec l’iPhone ça se mettra a jour ( car sur la vidéo YouTube , le gars a une AW gps sans cellulaire et ça fonctionne)
Donc sûrement que ce fonctionnera avec le Bluetooth


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> L’appli c’est Dawn Patrol
> Oui sûrement avec l’iPhone ça se mettra a jour ( car sur la vidéo YouTube , le gars a une AW gps sans cellulaire et ça fonctionne)
> Donc sûrement que ce fonctionnera avec le Bluetooth


Je viens de faire un essai sur ma watch


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

Oui c’est cette appli mais là, tu n’as pas les infos que j ai 




	

		
			
		

		
	
E


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

En gros , j’aurais ce graphique , qui se met à jour dans la journée


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Oui c’est cette appli mais là, tu n’as pas les infos que j ai
> Voir la pièce jointe 238541
> 
> 
> ...


Désolé , mais je ne connais pas l'application , mais je pense que cela ne pose pas de problème


----------



## JChris64 (13 Septembre 2021)

pas de soucis ... pour avoir les complications comme j'ai ; il faut la version payante de l'application


----------



## JChris64 (1 Octobre 2021)

bonjour,

je reviens vers vous pour une question..
j'ai bien compris qu'il était donc conseille2 de laisser le bluetooth de l'iPhone allumé....mais du coup, ai-je besoin d'avoir le wi fi sur la watch??
sachant que, chez moi, j'utiliserai rarement la watch...elle me servira juste à recevoir les notifications... et encore, l'iPhone est la pour ca.
A ce propos, les notifications s'affichent sur l'iPhone ET la watch? (mails, sms, appels...)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je reviens vers vous pour une question..
> j'ai bien compris qu'il était donc conseille2 de laisser le bluetooth de l'iPhone allumé....mais du coup, ai-je besoin d'avoir le wi fi sur la watch??
> ...


Bonjour,

Sur ma Watch , je laisse toujours tout en service 
Bluetooth et wifi  
Cela ne change rien a ma consommation batterie


----------



## JChris64 (1 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur ma Watch , je laisse toujours tout en service
> Bluetooth et wifi
> Cela ne change rien a ma consommation batterie


ok, mais, pour le boulot, je préfère limiter les connexions , sachant qu'il y a le wifi mais la connexion fonctionne mal et j'aimerais éviter que la montre recherche en permanence le réseau


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok, mais, pour le boulot, je préfère limiter les connexions , sachant qu'il y a le wifi mais la connexion fonctionne mal et j'aimerais éviter que la montre recherche en permanence le réseau


Je me connecte pas au réseau wifi de mon bureau et je ne vois rien dans le fonctionnement de ma Watch 
Laisse les réglages et profite en


----------



## JChris64 (1 Octobre 2021)

Ça fonctionne pas comme l’iPhone ? 
quand on met wifi sur iPhone, il cherche un réseau ( si on ne le met pas manuellement).. et c’est cette recherche qui pompe sur la batterie… surtout quand il cherche le réseau en permanence, à cause d’une mauvaise connexion..
Je suis clair?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Ça fonctionne pas comme l’iPhone ?
> quand on met wifi sur iPhone, il cherche un réseau ( si on ne le met pas manuellement).. et c’est cette recherche qui pompe sur la batterie… surtout quand il cherche le réseau en permanence, à cause d’une mauvaise connexion..
> Je suis clair?


A partir du moment ou la watch est connectée à l'iPhone en bluetooth elle n'utilisera de toute facon pas le wifi.
Le wifi ne s'allume que pour de téléchargements ou lorsque la watch se retrouve seule.


----------



## JChris64 (1 Octobre 2021)

Merci pour la précision 
Donc ça confirme que, pour mon usage , le wifi ne me servira à rien


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Merci pour la précision
> Donc ça confirme que, pour mon usage , le wifi ne me servira à rien


A quoi ce cela sert de couper le wifi ?


----------



## JChris64 (1 Octobre 2021)

Comme dit plus haut , à éviter ( a vérifier ) que la montre recherche sans cesse un réseau , et donc consomme de la batterie inutilement.


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut , à éviter ( a vérifier ) que la montre recherche sans cesse un réseau , et donc consomme de la batterie inutilement.


Mais justement, ce que j'explique c'est qu'elle ne va pas chercher le réseau...
Et lors de téléchargement de l'iPhone à la watch ça va être terriblement lent.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais justement, ce que j'explique c'est qu'elle ne va pas chercher le réseau...
> Et lors de téléchargement de l'iPhone à la watch ça va être terriblement lent.


Je plussoie


----------



## JChris64 (1 Octobre 2021)

Ok bon ben je le laisserai
Je suis novice et j’avoue ne pas tout comprendre quant au fonctionnement de la montre ( entre les réglages en doublon sur l’iPhone et la Watch …)


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Octobre 2021)

Pourquoi tu ne t’en sers pas avec les réglages par défaut déjà ?

Et tu verras bien ensuite au bout de plusieurs jours 

Tu n’as même pas essayé


----------



## JChris64 (2 Octobre 2021)

Oui t’as raison…
Je vais essayer comme ça…
J’essayais juste de comprendre si je pouvais éviter les fonctions qui me semblaient inutiles … mais je ne savais pas que cela serait plus lent à recharger en enlevant le wifi


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

A l'usage vous allez voir et faire vos réglages


----------



## Macounette (5 Octobre 2021)

Les réglages par défaut sont souvent ceux qui fonctionnent le mieux. À trop vouloir bidouiller ce qu'on ne comprend pas, on court plutôt le risque de "casser" quelque chose!


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

est ce que, sur l'AW, on peut laisser la batterie jusqu'à 20% sans risquer de l'abimer?
sur l'iPhone, j'essaye de maintenir une plage de 40_80% mais qu'en est il de la watch?
je pense quand meme la charger à fond car son autonomie est un peu légère à mon sens .


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> est ce que, sur l'AW, on peut laisser la batterie jusqu'à 20% sans risquer de l'abimer?
> sur l'iPhone, j'essaye de maintenir une plage de 40_80% mais qu'en est il de la watch?
> je pense quand meme la charger à fond car son autonomie est un peu légère à mon sens .


Je descend parfois bien plus bas que 20% et jamais de soucis


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je descend parfois bien plus bas que 20% et jamais de soucis


ok alors je vais attendre
de toute façon, le mode réserve se met par défaut dès qu'on descend en dessous de 20%?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok alors je vais attendre
> de toute façon, le mode réserve se met par défaut dès qu'on descend en dessous de 20%?


Non 10 % 





						Vérifier le niveau de charge de la batterie et charger l’Apple Watch
					

Vérifiez votre batterie d’un coup d’œil sur le cadran de la montre, dans le centre de contrôle ou en mode Table de nuit.



					support.apple.com


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non 10 %
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci


----------

